# wade s



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

here are a few shots of my friend wade

he just finnished second at the London s/e EFBB qualifier in the middle weights


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

well done wade....we will all look forward to the finals in oct


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i will try to get him to post here so you guys can ask him some questions


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Wow -look at that back!!

how much does he weigh?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

that back is awsom, shoulders are huge to


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Gridlock said:


> Wow -look at that back!!
> 
> how much does he weigh?


i dont know his exact weight

will ask him

not stating the obvious but it will be between 70-80kg


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, he looks bigger than a middleweight.

He looks really good.

Look at the top of his shoulders just outside of the traps, wow that looks wild.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeh, get him to post, delts from the rear are MAD


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Very impressive physique.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

what height jimbo?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Man, he looks bigger than a middleweight.
> 
> He looks really good.
> 
> Look at the top of his shoulders just outside of the traps, wow that looks wild.


yeah man thats what I thought. To be honest, looking at the other 2 guys Wade should have won that contest. Get him to post on here man!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Hey Guy's

5ft 4" 77Kgs


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Staffy = Wade?

If so you look awesome mate. Your back is great!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

yes

thanks!

Wade Stafford


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, 5'4" 170 lbs....

No wonder you looked so big.

That is massive amounts of lean muscle mass.

I thought you looked the best.

Bigger legs, bigger chest, bigger shoulders, much bigger forearms and overall better sementry.

How old are you?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

31 years young

will be in better nick at the british champs.go check it out in oct!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Id have to get a plane ticket to do that

That might be another reason your muscles look more mature, your age.

A bit more years of training under your belt and experiance.

I actually think you won myself.

I wasnt there so I cant say but from the pictures Id say you looked the best.

Good luck.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

looking realy goo there mate. Delts are hanging!!!!


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Dmb bro ur look is awesome..Shoulders like boulders (copyrighted)..How much protein do u consume a day.?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

staffy said:


> yes
> 
> thanks!
> 
> Wade Stafford


wade man, your back is tremendous!  Good build mate, how long have you been competing?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

300g protein a day!

competing since 1996, after one year of training.

did a novice show weighed in at 63Kgs

Wade


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WOW!!!!

I dont get all that much myself.

I know Big is a big protein guy.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi wade

glad you could make it to uk-m

the guys seem to have a lot of interest in your physique mate

maybe stick around and help out in the other diet/gear forums?

james


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> Hi wade
> 
> glad you could make it to uk-m
> 
> ...


yeah Wade mate, stick around!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

i will be here to help in any way i can!!

Wade


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

staffy said:


> i will be here to help in any way i can!!
> 
> Wade


C ool, what about a bit of training history??


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> C ool, what about a bit of training history??


im from durban south africa & been living in the uk for the last 5 years

i started at the age of 21 & competed the year after in 96 as a novice,were i came 1st on my province & 2nd in the south african champs.

the following year i did the open weight class as a bantamweight -65kgs

got 1st in the province & 5th at the sa champs

the following year had a car crash the day before the show & was unable to compete.

the following year i got 1st in the province as a lightweight -70kgs & 2nd in the sa champs.

came to the uk the following year & did the epf show and got 5th in the middleweight class

the same show the following year & got a 4th

had a hernia opp 2weeks after that show took 4months off, then started training 2 weeks later had a shoulder injury & could not train. had lots of treatments but no sucsess.had to wait for a opp which i had at the end of last year.

been training hard since then

wade


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Was it rotator injury?

Shoulder surgery is not good.

I have been plagued with an injury for over a year. Slow rehab on that are due to being a compound joint.

Shoulder injuries suck.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Congratulations Wade...you look amazing and good luck for your comp in October!!

Where is it and what date? Maybe it could be used an excuse for all the UK-M members to meet?? Rather than pi$$ up??


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

check the efbb website or beef magazine for the exact date

the finals are held in nottingham in oct


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

had tendonits in the ac joint, had a piece of the bone cut off!

nottingham 2nd oct


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

any body going to the ifbb british finals on 2nd oct in nottingham?


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

nice back pity about the face


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

put your glasses on, you couldnt tell your ass from your elbow with out them!!


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

so whats next ? what u got planned ? why o why has no 1 signed 2 sponsor u


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

do u think politics had something to do with vour result


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

will be competing in south africa end of july!

then the british in oct

good question! could do with a sponsor!!!

are you going to compete any time soon???

wade



Bigg$ said:


> so whats next ? what u got planned ? why o why has no 1 signed 2 sponsor u


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

no! just bad eye sight LOL


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

hellooooooooooooo...........


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

whats da story on dream tan?

rumour has it if u mix wood stain ,comp tan & shoe polish u got perfect tan.

ever used it??


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

who u talking 2? or lol 2?

da voices in your head?


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

se ya


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Great physique staffy


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nice abs shakey!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Nice abs shakey!


()()

()()

()()

get a bed


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Very impressive physique, Back especially.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

(.) (.)

I like mine better Samauri


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> (.) (.)
> 
> I like mine better Samauri


How did you know i wore glasses


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

samurai69 said:


> How did you know i wore glasses


Oh, common.

Those are boobies


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Oh, common.
> 
> Those are boobies


Wore glasses, mean i need glasses lol


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

does any one of you guys & girls compete?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

there are a few wade

pscarb

myself

bump for other members


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry missed this thread Wade welcome to the board...

Great physique you should do well at the finals i will be there so i will cheer you on....

Wade i have a funny feeling i saw you at simon morgans gym on the 25th and mistook you for greame Black believe me you are twins was it you????

Look forward to your input...


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

yes paul it was me. im a friend of Big H!

i train at his gym on fridays may see you there sometime!

never seen graham black, has he competed lately?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

HE HE i thought you looked at me like i was crazy...sorry about that mate...greame used to compete and very succesfully i am sure H will remember him...

i will be popping down to see both H and James soon H is my coach and we are trying to add some pounds to me for next year so hopefully i should get down there soon hope to see you then......awesome pics though mate i have posted up some in this section too there in a post called "New to the Board" i would welcome your thoughts....


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

no problem!

cant find that section! whats it under?

who you going to be shouting for at the british?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome to the board Wade.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wade here is the link the pics on that page are from the finals...http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=99351#post99351

i will be shouting for all those i know so i guess i will be shouting alot definatly Simon Morgan in the Heavies

Barny Duplessis in the light heavies

Tom Blackman, James llwelyn and of course yourself in the middleweights which should be a very intresting class as i know both James and Tom very well along with yourself and Dave Griffiths it should be the most contested class of the show...

i will tel both Tom and James that they better get it nailed.....


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

thanks hackskii


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

you look good in the pics,got you condition nailed!!

yes going to be a tough line up!

david & james are next in line for the win maybe i wiil spoil the fun! tom looks good this year compaired to last year so he is in with a shot to!

any predictions for top 5?? or you keeping them to your self??


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

staffy said:


> never seen graham black, has he competed lately?


he won the britain back in the 90's wade

he no longer trains but is often at the shows spectating


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

$hit i dont look that old do i???


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Harold helped me alot this yr i have a tendencie to change to many things as the show gets closer he took that worry of me he is a great guy....

i am not sure really mate as james is looking good and Tom is coming in nicely i will be speaking to him tonight so i will let him know that you will be there to spoil the party....lol

one thing is for sure although yourself/Tom and james all have in my opinion better muscle than Dave he does nail his condition but like i say mate i think it will be the class of the show....thank god i am not a middleweight....


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

think the guy with the best condition will win it!

i still got weight to play with if not this year there is always next!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

paul

have you got any pics of tom/james and dave??

it would be good to see some comparisons

obviously its hard to say untill all the competitors are all together on stage but from my opinion tom and wade have far greater genetic shape than the others

i am pleased to see the IFBB go for this look like the good old days....

....lets see if the efbb do the same eh?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

tom blackman


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

that is one full chest man


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i cant find any pics of the other guys


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

apparently Dave griffiths is not competing this year just spoke to Tom about it told him to watch out for wade but like Wade has pointed out muscle wise their is not much between them so the ones that nail their condition will take it on the night....


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

you need to be in it to win it!!

thats 1 less to worry about!

whats tom have to say?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

few more


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

again


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

last one


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Middle one is a good picture


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

cheers mate!


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

condition counts big time in my book.

Will b looking at staffys condition in SA.


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

RESPECT ALL FEAR NONE:jerk:


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

see you tuesday bigg$!

dont you worry im bigger,heavier & harder then my last comp!

but i know you will let me know youre thoughts!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

just got back, got 2nd!!

will post some pic's soon so you guys cant comment

wade


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

looking forward to seeing those pics wade.....

i hear you looked better than the winner?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done wade full steam for the british now then mate..


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

thanks!

well it is a subjective sport!!

o yes, british here we come!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

more pics of wade


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

another


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

again


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

outside


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

rear


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

last one.........


----------



## Damian81 (May 3, 2005)

well you look great ...im the same height as you and hope to some day be as big as you some day..can i ask what your diet is and training is .....cheers best of luck at what you do ..


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh man does he ever look good.

I like all the seperation in his back in the second to last pick.

Awesome.

Wow, that is one of the most impressive builds I have ever seen.

Great legs and very semetrical.

Thanks jimmy.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thank you

Train 5 days a week,

Mon- Back

Tues- Chest & Calves

Thurs- Quads & Hams

Fri- Shoulders &Traps

Sat- Arms

Diet

7 meals split up over the day, i eat ever 2 & half hours

Protein-275g

Carbs-350g

Fats-60g

If you would like to know more just ask!

Wade


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Actually very similar to my routein.

Monday- chest

Tuesday- back

Wednesday- legs

Thursday- shoulders

friday- arms

But I dont look anywhere as good as you by any stretch of the imagination, well I am also 45 but anyway

Man, you look really good.

The back is schredded.

What is your age?

Height?

Weight in those picks?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

thanks man!

31yrs

164cm/ 5ft 4"

78kgs/171.6 pounds

im sure thers a lot of good guys there in California?

what gym you train at?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

great pics wade the most pleasing thing to me is the fact you are 5'4" at last some one shorter than me...


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Paul!!

I guess being short has it's pro's & con's

Should be 5-6 pounds lighter & shreaded 4 the British!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

staffy said:


> im sure thers a lot of good guys there in California?
> 
> what gym you train at?


I train at LA Fitness in Long Beach.

I also have a membership at 24 HR Fitness too.

$99.00 a year for LA Fitness

$39.00 a year for 24 Hour

I have been there a long time.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

staffy said:


> Thanks Paul!!
> 
> I guess being short has it's pro's & con's
> 
> Should be 5-6 pounds lighter & shreaded 4 the British!


judging by those pics, 5-6lbs would be perfect

any more would string you out

as Harold will tell you, the fine line between ultra shredded, and staying full is a very hard thing to get right!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

look at the difference

275lbs, full but not totally shredded

harold 2004 efbb.bmp


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

one month later....270lbs

shredded but flatter

i prefer the 275lb look

fuller, and hard enough to be ripped


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Fantastic physique mate


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thank you Cris


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thank you Chris


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

I do agree Jimmy!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I agree with you jimmy, his chest looks smaller and less full.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with Jimmy and hacks there, a fine line indeed


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

All i can do is my best!! cant do more than that

Tomorrow wiil be 6 weeks!

Can't wait!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you will be fine mate you have the experiance to walk that line and make the important decision when the time comes..

i will be there shouting support for you mate...


----------



## Damian81 (May 3, 2005)

im in need to lose bf im at the moment 18% and bieng 5,5 ish lol.... im struggling with my diet badly....which is really geting to me .....

now im trying to increase muscle mass but dont want to be bulki,.,so im after a athletic look if your with me ..hope you can help..

will go shopping asap..then once yuove helped out cheers ...im currently 71kg looking bulki with it but need to trim down without losing muscle i do eat reguler and use mrp drinks ..

also whey protien after every workout,,, 

just tghink it would be good to ave a diet put up for everyone else to see also...thanks Damo...


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Paul

Need all the support i can get!!


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Best to keep it simple!

2-3g of protein per kg of body weight

3-6g of carbs per kg of body weight

if you have a slow metabolism start with 3g of carbs per kg of body weight

oats for breakfast with eggs or protein drink

rice or potato or pasta with chicken for your other meals you can sustitute a meal with a mpr

post workout whey protein with some simlple carbs

no carbs in your last meal try have a slow release protein before bed eg casien.

thats just a guide as not sure what foods you prefer,work you do &what your schedule is like,what time you wake and go to bed.

try eat every 3hrs & ajust to what suits you

hope this helps

Wade


----------



## Damian81 (May 3, 2005)

... helps a lot cheers


----------



## Bigg- (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks 4 da help needed 2 know those conversions aswell

at this time my diet is about 60% FAT (PURE FATS)

30% CARBS (BEERS ASWELL)

10% GOOD (ITS A START)

LoL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I like 40/30/30 the best myself

Carbs/protein/fats


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

nice pics,,,,,,,,ahh yes, I took them,,,,,,,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

shame you don't do that many NABBA shows Eric looks like i will have to give the EFBB a try next yr...


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I will be doing NABBA shows soon...............look out!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats great news...

welcome to the board aswell Eric..


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Hey Eric

Make sure you some more good ones of me at the British!!!

Thanks

Wade


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Wade

Nice to see a photo of you finally, looking forward to the finals mate it will a good battle with you, James and Myself.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

HI Tom

Its going to be!!

Its going to be tough for the judges!!

Let the best man win on the day

see you at leamington? got to keep a eye on the new guys.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll be at Lemington mate. come up and say hello if I don't recognise you.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well look what the cat dragged in....


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> well look what the cat dragged in....


Ha ha I get everywhere me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well introduce yourself to the board gimp boy....


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

well got 4th at the british & happy with the result, not bad for 1st time out.

will post some more pic,s soon!

Wade


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

well done wade....it was close between all four of you....flip of a coin stuff IMO

give me a call for a chat sometime soon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done Wade i didn't get to catch up with you at the weekend hopefully srr you soon at castles...


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys

Will Speak soon James!

Paul let me know when you down there next.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

See you next friday big man, may need a trolley to wheel me in, god I'm such a fat bastard, 87.4kgs!!!. Do you know what we are gonna train?:lift:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

why train?

you two should go for ice cream LOL


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

going to need a crane for me mate!

shouldes & tri's?

yes jimmy ice cream after!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Wade i'm at castles on monday and tuesday of next week if you are around gonna be training Chest/Bi's(Monday) Back/Rear delts(tuesday)


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

what time you down Paul?? will make sure im down there for 1 of them!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

its going to be monday and wednesday now mate but i will be there around 5ish i will pm you my number give me a call when you can make it....


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

We can wobble in together mate. Shoulders it is, no triceps for me, I'll do some calfs. See you at 10:30am Fri

James


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

look forward to it!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wade my schedule has yet again changed i will be training Chest on Monday night at castles it would be great if you could make it for a session..


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Paul

Sounds good to me!!

See you there ( hopfully no more changes )


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no more changes mate....i will be there from 4ish but will probably be chatting to Jay and Tim so get there when you can....i will be the small fat one...


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Paul

Thanks for the workout & chat ,was nice meet you in person im sure ill see you again soon


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no probs Wade did me some good also thanks for the chat between you and Tim i think i have no got a plan to get out of the doldrums....


----------

